# ping with time stamp



## ylevy (Mar 18, 2012)

Hello all,

At Red-Hat OS there is the following ping command:


```
[root@pxehost-32-82 tmp]# ping -i 0.2 -T tsonly 10.10.32.160
PING 1.0.0.1 (10.10.32.160) 56(124) bytes of data.
64 bytes from 1.0.0.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.225 ms
TS:     33740603 absolute  <<<<<<<<<===============
        642738
        0
        -642738

64 bytes from 1.0.0.1: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=0.195 ms
TS:     33740803 absolute   <<<<<<<<<===============
        642738
        0
        -642738
```
This is time stamp, and we see the delta between two ping acks arrived.

The question is:
How we can do that at free-bsd FreeBSD?

Rgds.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 18, 2012)

`# ping -i 0.2 -M time 10.10.32.160`

See ping(8).


----------



## ylevy (Mar 18, 2012)

OK, thanks.

What about a better resolution?


```
76 bytes from 1.0.0.1: icmp_seq=0 ttl=64 time=0.046 ms tso=16:51:07 tsr=16:51:07 tst=16:51:07   <<<<<<======= for example: 16:51:075897
76 bytes from 1.0.0.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.032 ms tso=16:51:07 tsr=16:51:07 tst=16:51:07
```


----------

